# The Walking Dead: Hauptdarsteller steigt aus



## Darkmoon76 (3. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Walking Dead: Hauptdarsteller steigt aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Walking Dead: Hauptdarsteller steigt aus*


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2018)

Schade.
Denn eigentlich geht es ja im Kern um den moralisch-zivilisatorischen Verfall von Rick, der zB in der ersten Staffel noch lautstark klar gemacht hat: "Wir töten keine Menschen!" und in der 6.(?) Staffel wurde die Truppe dann quasi zu Auftragsmördern.

Konzeptionell müßte seine Geschichte noch ein paar Staffeln weiter gehen, in denen er immer mehr und fragwürdigere Sachen macht und sich weiter und weiter von einem zivilisierten Menschen entfernt und hin zu einem darwinistischen Wilden mutiert...


----------



## Kellykiller (3. Juni 2018)

Ich fand die letzte Staffel eigentlich sogar sehr gut. Sehr schade. Ich kann mir ein The walking Dead ohne Rick irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Ob das wohl die letzte Staffel wird? Wobei die Produzenten ja sagen, Sie hätten Ideen für 11 oder 12 Staffeln.


----------



## steel2000 (3. Juni 2018)

"Vielen Dank" für den Spoiler auf der Hauptseite in Bild und Schrift.
Das hätte man auch besser lösen können / sollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2018)

Ich muss mir endlich mal die Zeit nehmen und weiter schauen. Seit dem Umzug letzten Sommer hab ich keine Folge mehr gesehen, hänge noch im Finale von Season 5 fest. Und die anderen Staffeln liegen bereits im Filmschrank.


----------



## Headbanger79 (3. Juni 2018)

Bin nach Staffel 6 ausgestiegen, war für mich immer wieder das gleiche und ermüdend. Bin gespannt, ob die Serie den Fortgang verkraftet oder ob es dann endgültig vorbei ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Juni 2018)

Ich bin nach Staffel 7 ausgestiegen. 
Die stark absteigende Qualität der Serie zeigt sich eindrucksvoll in den Quoten: Staffel 8 hatte größtenteils schlechtere Quoten als Staffel 2. Innerhalb von nur zwei Staffeln 10 Millionen Zuschauer zu verlieren ist schon ein Kunststück. 
Der Ausstieg von Lincoln ist dementsprechend eine logische Konsequenz. Zusammen mit dem Ausstieg von Cohan wird das denke ich der endgültige Todesstoß für die Serie sein. Egal wie sie die Ausstiege lösen, die Quoten werden weiter abstürzen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. Juni 2018)

Leider halt am Ende auch eine Cash-Cow, die zu (un-)tote geritten wird. Ich habe mit dieser ganzen Zombie-Thematik stets 2, oder 3 Probleme: Es sind, gefühlt,  "zu viele" gerade in einem "Endzeitumfeld. "Untote" leben meist gegen jede physikalische Grundlagen "zu lange" (Der tägliche Energiebedarf auch "untoter Muskeln" ist doch gewaltig). Dabei gab es in diesem Genre einige gute Ansätze: Etwa die Herleitung über einen tollwutartigen Erreger, oder auch "Mutanten", die ein einen energiesparenden Stasezustand verfallen, bis "Opfer" auftauchen.
Schade auch, das einige vielversprechende Filme, wie "Maze Runner", wo ich am Anfang was völlig anderes erwartet hatte, dann doch auf die alten Stereotypen verfallen (auch hier taucht später eine Zombieart auf).


----------



## 1xok (3. Juni 2018)

So richtig stark fand ich nur die ersten beiden Staffeln .  Als rauskommt, dass sie alle infiziert sind, ist die Geschichte doch eigentlich auserzählt. Figuren die man lieb gewonnen hatte, sind gestorben. Der Plot um Rick und Shane ist auch aufgelöst. Gibt noch ein paar gute Momente und Episoden , aber ich brauch es nicht. Der Stoff wird einfach unendlich in die Länge gezogen. Wahrscheinlich braucht es wieder irgendeinen Sex-Skandal, um diese Serie zu beenden.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2018)

Die Serie ist eh auf dem Tiefpunkt. Wenn jetzt noch eine der wenigen Hauptpfeiler aus der Serie aussteigt bezweifle ich, daß Daryll allein die Serie tragen kann.


----------



## Phone (3. Juni 2018)

Die Serie wird wie "Lost" enden...Wenn sie nicht langsam mal zum Ende kommen.
Ja es gibt durch die Comics noch tausende Stunden die man verfilmen könnte aber es gibt leider nicht genug her um eine Serie am leben zu erhalten.

Gruppe geht nach A richtet sich ein , Feind kommt zu A ..Peng Bum Bäm...Gruppe geht zu B weil A zerstört ist etc.
Das geht jetzt die gesamte Zeit so und dazwischen ein Oberanführer der Böser ist als der letzte...gääähhnn.
Bald sind so wenig Zuschauer am  start das nicht mehr genug Kohle reinkommt und die Quali noch schlechter wird.


----------



## Longinos (3. Juni 2018)

für jeden Spoiler auf der Startseite einen 1000€! -.-


----------



## Desotho (3. Juni 2018)

Ein dramatischer .. völlig unverhersehbarer  ... Tod ...


----------



## MRRadioactiv (3. Juni 2018)

Wäre doch ein idealer Zeitpunkt die Serie enden zu lassen. Entweder es gehen alle drauf, oder Rick wacht im Krankenhaus auf und alles war nur ein Alptraum, oder es findet sich ein Heilmittel. Weiter so wie gehabt bringt die Serie definitiv nicht weiter.

Idee: Die neue Staffel beginnt damit das die Seuche irgendwie endet, verteilt auf 2-3 Folgen. Die Gruppe  reist nun nachhause und versucht wieder in das alte Leben zurückzufinden - also die umgekehrte Entwicklung.....


----------



## Kellykiller (3. Juni 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Leider halt am Ende auch eine Cash-Cow, die zu (un-)tote geritten wird. Ich habe mit dieser ganzen Zombie-Thematik stets 2, oder 3 Probleme: Es sind, gefühlt,  "zu viele" gerade in einem "Endzeitumfeld. "Untote" leben meist gegen jede physikalische Grundlagen "zu lange" (Der tägliche Energiebedarf auch "untoter Muskeln" ist doch gewaltig). Dabei gab es in diesem Genre einige gute Ansätze: Etwa die Herleitung über einen tollwutartigen Erreger, oder auch "Mutanten", die ein einen energiesparenden Stasezustand verfallen, bis "Opfer" auftauchen.
> Schade auch, das einige vielversprechende Filme, wie "Maze Runner", wo ich am Anfang was völlig anderes erwartet hatte, dann doch auf die alten Stereotypen verfallen (auch hier taucht später eine Zombieart auf).



Ich warte ja immer noch (vermutlich vergebens) auf 28 Months later.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juni 2018)

Dachte die Serie wär schon vor 2 Jahren oder so beendet.


----------



## Phone (3. Juni 2018)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Wäre doch ein idealer Zeitpunkt die Serie enden zu lassen. Entweder es gehen alle drauf, oder Rick wacht im Krankenhaus auf und alles war nur ein Alptraum, oder es findet sich ein Heilmittel. Weiter so wie gehabt bringt die Serie definitiv nicht weiter.
> 
> Idee: Die neue Staffel beginnt damit das die Seuche irgendwie endet, verteilt auf 2-3 Folgen. Die Gruppe  reist nun nachhause und versucht wieder in das alte Leben zurückzufinden - also die umgekehrte Entwicklung.....



Für mich war klar das egal wie sehr sie versuchen anders zu sein nicht anders sein können.
Sie werden Böse obwohl sie es nie wollten und merken es vermutlich nicht einmal.
Das sieht man ja schon an den letzten Folgen.

Geil wäre wenn Rick nur im Koma gelegt hätte xD
Weiß nicht ob dann wirklich alle ausrasten würden^^


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Geil wäre wenn Rick nur im Koma gelegt hätte xD
> Weiß nicht ob dann wirklich alle ausrasten würden^^


Och ne, "Alles nur ein Koma/Traum" ist doch inzwischen ein so abgegriffenes Klischee ...

Abgesehen davon, daß das bei David Lynch Filmen manchmal die logischste Erklärung ist (Mulholland Drive, Twin Peaks) gab's das ja selbst in Dallas:
_Damit er aus der Serie aussteigen konnte, ließen die Produzenten Bobby Ewing von seiner eifersüchtigen Ex-Schwägerin überfahren und sterben. Als nach seinem Ausscheiden die Einschaltquoten zurückgingen, wurde er in die Serie zurückgeholt und tauchte in der letzten Episode der neunten Staffel überraschend unter der Dusche seiner Frau Pamela auf. Sein Tod und alle folgenden Ereignisse in fast dreißig Folgen wurden als ein böser Albtraum Pamelas erklärt._
Quelle​


----------



## Weissbier242 (4. Juni 2018)

Bin auch, nach anfänglicher Begeisterung, schon vor einer ganzen Weile raus. Weiß nicht welche Staffel das war. Da wo Sie den Schienen gefolgt sind zu dem angeblichen sicheren Ort.  War da schon irgendwie immer das gleiche.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2018)

Die Serie hat sich von meiner Lieblingsserie zu "muß ich nicht unbedingt sehen" gewandelt. Imho gibt es ständige Story-Reloops. Dazu wurden der Reihe nach wirkliche Sympathie-Charaktere oder charismatische Charaktere rausgeschrieben. Es dominieren Nerv-Charaktere. Eigentlich sind für mich nur noch Rick, Michonne, Daryll und Maggy die Zugpferde. Wenn jetzt der Hauptcharakter überhaupt abspringt bezweifle ich, daß Daryll und die anderen den Verlust abfedern können. 

Storytechnisch ist imho auch irgendwo ein kreatives Loch vorhanden. Ich werde wohl auch Staffel 8 nicht mehr auf Bluray kaufen. Hab irgendwie keinen Antrieb mehr bei der Serie. Imho hat man den Bogen überspannt. Die ständigen Showrunner-Wechsel haben der Serie auch nicht wirklich gut getan.

Ich setze meine aktuellen Hoffnungen auf das Finale von Game of Thrones (leider erst 2019) und Gomorrha. Obwohl letztere auch etwas nachgelassen hatte.

Ansonsten warte ich sehnsüchtig auf das nächste BIG HBO-Format. Die Miniserie Masters of the Air. Der quasi Nachfolger von Band of Brothers/The Pacific. An der Serie arbeiten Spielberg und Tom Hanks schon seit 2011/2012. Dort geht es um eine amerikanische Bomberstaffel im 2. WK. 

Irgendwie gibt es sonst bis auf The Expanse und Gotham keine aktuell laufende Serie der ich wirklich hinterherfiebere.


----------



## Odin333 (4. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es sonst bis auf The Expanse und Gotham keine aktuell laufende Serie der ich wirklich hinterherfiebere.



Och es gibt aber aktuell schon sehr viele wirklich gute Serien.
Westworld, Lost in Space, Versailles, Dark, Punisher, Narcos, The Virgin Queen, Frankenstein Chronicles, The man in the high Castle, Rick & Morty ect. pp.

Ich hab da eher das Problem, dass mir die Zeit fehlt, gute Serien gäbe es genug...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Die Serie wird wie "Lost" enden...Wenn sie nicht langsam mal zum Ende kommen.
> Ja es gibt durch die Comics noch tausende Stunden die man verfilmen könnte aber es gibt leider nicht genug her um eine Serie am leben zu erhalten.


Kein Wunder wenn man aus jeder Kernhandlung eines Comics zu einer ganzen Staffel aufblasen muß.
Alleine der Plot mit Shane wurde über eine Staffel weiter ausgerollt als im Comic, es passiert einfach zu wenig in der Serie obwohl Stoff genug da wäre.

Dagegen ist Z-Nation sehr erfrischend, wenn auch recht trashig, aber da passiert teilweise in einer Folge so viel wiebei TwD in einer Staffel, zudem nehmen sie sich auch nicht ganz so ernst.


----------



## weenschen (4. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mit der Hinrichtung durch den Baseballschläger ausgestiegen. Das war mir deutlich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Och es gibt aber aktuell schon sehr viele wirklich gute Serien.
> Westworld, Lost in Space, Versailles, Dark, Punisher, Narcos, The Virgin Queen, Frankenstein Chronicles, The man in the high Castle, Rick & Morty ect. pp.
> 
> Ich hab da eher das Problem, dass mir die Zeit fehlt, gute Serien gäbe es genug...



Stimmt Westworld hatte ich glatt vergessen. Die anderen kenne ich noch nicht. Wie ist eigentlich Queen of the South ?


----------



## McCerb (5. Juni 2018)

Ich habe die ersten Staffeln Echt Gesuchtet, aber ab dem Punkt wo der eine Typ mit n Panzer vor dem Gefängnis Stand hatte ich Gequittet die Serie, war glaub Staffel 4.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2018)

Der Govenour war das oder? Naja hatte der nicht mal in einer Folge einige Soldaten hinterlistig erschossen? Von denen war dann wohl auch der Panzer, ict schon zu lange her, erinerre mich da nicht mehr so genau an Details


----------



## Tek1978 (5. Juni 2018)

Ob er jetzt noch dabei ist oder nicht, spielt auch keine Rolle mehr.
Die Serie zieht sich mittlerweile wirklich nur noch wie ein Kaugummi. Glaub wenn ich mir das weiter anschaue dann nur mal komplett am Stück die Staffel wenn grad sonst nix mehr läuft.

Eigentlich könnte man Ihn so gehen lassen das er in ne  Blockhütte zieht mit seinem Kleinkind so wie es Carol schon versucht hat und dann Ende.

Naja aber wer Staffel 8 Ende gesehen hat... dann könnte man jetzt schon nachdenken durch welche Hand er stirbt, somit bekämen dann anderen nach Ricks Tod auch Ihren Willen und dann lief es auf Rache raus und alle sind zufrieden und stehen dann gut da  

Da würde dann nur der Satz fehlen "Ich hab es doch schon damals gesagt"


----------



## McCerb (5. Juni 2018)

Jaaa das war der Gov glaub ich, es hat der Serie nicht gut getan sich so weit vom Comic wegzubewegen..


----------



## Tek1978 (5. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Govenour war das oder? Naja hatte der nicht mal in einer Folge einige Soldaten hinterlistig erschossen? Von denen war dann wohl auch der Panzer, ict schon zu lange her, erinerre mich da nicht mehr so genau an Details



Ja das war das im Gefägnis


----------



## troduss (6. Juni 2018)

Könnt ihr Säcke mal etwas dezenter spoilern?!
Gibts doch nicht, wie auf B.ld.de


----------



## OutsiderXE (6. Juni 2018)

Toller Spoiler auf auf einer Spieleseite. Für mich ist es jetzt zu spät ... aber könnt ihr den Titel und das Bild noch ändern? Werde die Seite nun eine Weile nicht mehr besuchen.


----------



## Phone (6. Juni 2018)

Mein Gott...Beschwert ihr euch auch beim Wetterdienst das sie für übermorgen Regen ankündigen?
Man kann ja überhaupt nichts mehr schreiben ohne das aus einer Ecke Spoiler Spoiler geschrieen wird...

Das ist eine News die es ÜBERALL gibt..Darsteller steigt aus...fertig.
Alles andere sind keine Spoiler sondern Vermutung wie und wann...kommt mal runter.


----------



## Phone (6. Juni 2018)

SPOILERWARNUNG!! Es Regnet diese Woche noch!


----------

